
Show HN: The Wishler, an online wishlist - johnnycarcin
https://thewishler.com/
======
johnnycarcin
Submitter/Creator here, just wanted to note that this was created to fill a
void my family and I needed but I thought others might find it useful. Of
course I used the opportunity to learn some new technologies and play around
with some new tools :)

